# Auxilary Series



## Beaverkill (Aug 22, 2011)

Dumb question from a newby sailor..I understand "One Design" class racing...what is "Auxiliary Class"?? I just cant seem to find a good, simple definition on the net...Thanks.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Guessing here... may refer to a racing fleet where the boats have 'auxillary' engines.. ie the standard racer/cruiser. As opposed to unpowered one-designs like Stars, Dragons and dinghies.


----------

